# friday spur sat patronas



## team finway (Sep 16, 2013)

We left destin early Friday got to spur with a nice color change and bait but didn't produce but a few 20 lb mahis. Started running toward patronas ran across a nice patch of weed and a nice 40lb bull piled on a ballyhoo. Angler jim phyfer grabbed the reel and we had him in the cooler with in 10 min. Got to patronas that evening jigged for tunas catching 15 football's and went to bed. Woke up and was trolling at sunrise made it halfway round the rig and a blue smashed a mullet I rigged on my squid teaser. I was able to yank it away and put a lure by her and she ate with out hesitation. Angler pat Roberson jumped in the chair and after some nice jumps we had her to the boat in 55 min after pics and high fives she swam away. Did a little high speeding but no hoos so we headed back to dock to relax and watch the game. Tight lines
Owner jim phyfer
Mate will McKenzie
Capt todd backes
65 Viking team finway


----------



## team finway (Sep 16, 2013)

Will have pics soon blue was around 450lb


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wow sounds like an AWSOME trip!! Good report from trip!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I bet you didn't even have all your lines in when the blue came up! Thanks for the report! Congrats


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Great work! Congrats on the nice blue. Please post pics soon!


----------



## DestinMojo (Sep 17, 2013)

Watch out for team Fin Way next summer during the gulf coast tourney circuit. Got a whole new captain and crew. :thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report. looking forward to the pics.


----------

